# Me & my big bull



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

My girl took pics today of me and my bullsnake.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

awsome lookin snake!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you look like your about to be bitten in the second pic,, ha,, nice snake dude


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys.

She's quite easily to handle when you're stayin' relaxed.
Never take her out of her cage, just let her come to you.
This way she's very cute


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I really need to get a snake again!









Once I get my dartfrogs all set up, a snake will be my next pet. Uncle Joe breeds pythons(and a few others) 
and will give me one for free, but I need to get an encloser set up so I can properly care for one. 
One thing at a time....

nice lookin snake you got there


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice snake. i am also a little jealous of the deck and the view.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> nice snake. i am also a little jealous of the deck and the view.


Thanks









About the view, everybody likes it!
See for yourself:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Good looking Bullsnake! He looks to be about 4.5ft or 1.37m. Great view from your balcony


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Great looking snake there Bloodbelly.

Bullsnakes are the kings of the colubrids!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome how your handling your bullsnake


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everybody!


----------

